# Philips Projection TV Quit - Used Parts Compatibility?



## srelliott (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a 51" HD Philips Rear Projection TV that quit working. It is aggravating, because it only worked for about 2 yrs. When I turn it on, the center (green) bulb/tube seems to spark a little and make a electric/sizzle sound, then shut down. But the blue bulb/tube on the right actually looks slightly darker than the other two, like it may be burned out.

1.) Could the sparking in the green bulb be from the blue bulb being burned out?

2.) Would a blown bulb keep the TV from turning on, or would it turn on, but just have a bad picture color (using only red and green)?

3.) Are the Philips Rear Projection TV parts compatible among the different sizes (50", 51", 60"..etc)? For example, mine is a 51PW9303, but I found a 50P8341 that just needs a red bulb. Are the bulbs and other parts the same in both of them?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi srelliot

On some models a blown projector bulb puts strain on the other bulbs making them work harder hence the noise. But noise coming from the bulb can also mean that there is a bad socket causing the bulb to burn. Unplug the projector and remove the bulbs (Safety First !) check the sockets thoroughly for any burning or scoring from electricity. I'm not sure on the compatibility issue, look in the manual for part number replacements.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you do find a 100% compatible unit for replacement the only worry is that the new unit may be more or less used than what is already in the TV. If this is the case then you may notice more or less greens in the projected display.


----------

